# What phone should have the best development?



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm planning on upgrading pretty soon just wondering what phone should be the better rootable devices Samsung GS3 or the HTC DLX
Please if you know about any other devices don't hesitate to post it.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Insert standard Nexus phone here.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Insert standard Nexus phone here.


lol need more than a gig of ram


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

johnminator2468 said:


> lol need more than a gig of ram


Insert LG Nexus phone here.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

codesplice said:


> Insert LG Nexus phone here.


think vzw might get it


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

johnminator2468 said:


> lol need more than a gig of ram


I don't mean any particular Nexus. I haven't even looked at the stats of recent phones. But the Nexus has the best (and longest) support of the Android phones simply because Google (and CM) support it the longest and it's code is out first. And by Nexus, I mean any Nexus. Just grab the latest, and if it doesn't have what you need spec wise, wait for the next.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> think vzw might get it


Probably not since we've seen how the Galaxy Nexus is treated on the Verizon network. Of course, that's only via official means. If you root/flash ROMs, its not a big deal in the slightest.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

dang so how about that new htc dlx or dna what ever


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well when comparing the Galaxy S3 and some new HTC phone, obviously the S3 already has an unlock and some dev support. SO go look what it has. With HTC they usually provide an unlock on the bootloader, but you still have to find a way to crack the code on it to let you flash custom kernels and such which does take time, if at all. There is no way to say whether it will have good support at all until a month or two after it launches

The best dev support by far is always the official Nexus phone.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Well when comparing the Galaxy S3 and some new HTC phone, obviously the S3 already has an unlock and some dev support. SO go look what it has. With HTC they usually provide an unlock on the bootloader, but you still have to find a way to crack the code on it to let you flash custom kernels and such which does take time, if at all. There is no way to say whether it will have good support at all until a month or two after it launches
> 
> The best dev support by far is always the official Nexus phone.


thank you so much man


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

think imma get the htc dlx or droid dna, lol whatever they are calling it


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

nothing easier than "fastboot oem unlock" Nexus all the way


----------

